# Ergopharm



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2009)

Are they out of business?

www.ergopharm.net


----------



## nni (Mar 30, 2009)

i know they just got purchased and then the phillies pitcher thing hit. i didnt think it would be enough to knock them out, but who knows. their best selling product is likely done, but i do know they just announced a new product and a new clearshot flavor.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess they could be in the process of transferring the domain and site.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2009)

I just checked, and ErgoPharm???s website is no longer online (it is presently 6.17 EST, on March 30th 2009). As you may already know, Patrick Arnold has sold ErgoPharm, and he and his products have been under increasing scrutiny from the mainstream media, Major League Baseball and the government.

I am, however, unsure as to why the site may have been taken down, and it???s highly possible that it???s just an internal server problem, an online error, or something on the technical end of things.

The Proviant Technologies website (Patrick???s current company) remains online, and functional.

If something???s up, I???ll be the first to let you know. 

Anthony Roberts Online


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I found the answer...they were purchased by Roxlor and a few Ergopharm products are now listed on their website: Roxlor LLC / Products


----------



## ZECH (Mar 31, 2009)

But what really made Pat sell?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2009)

dg806 said:


> But what really made Pat sell?



I would think all of his legal issues.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 1, 2009)

Home Page

this may add a bit to the story


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> Home Page
> 
> this may add a bit to the story



that did not exist as of yesterday, both ergopharm.com and .net went to the default Godaddy website.


----------



## Terry Giles (Apr 22, 2009)

This may give some answers - they were at the Europa Orlando Sports Expo in a booth next to mine....
-----------------------------
LATEST HEADLINES
-----------------------------

Sports Supplement Acquisition Group Announces Closing of Acquisition

Sports Supplement Acquisition Group, Inc. Announces Letter of Intent to Acquire Nutraceutical Company

Sports Supplement Group Inc. (Owner of ERGOPHARM Performance Nutrition) is a sales and marketing company formed to acquire brands and companies currently operating in the sports performance and weight management markets.


----------



## Kevsworld (Apr 25, 2009)

Really sad that the government cracked down on prohormones.


----------

